# Colic ?



## Goat Land (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi all!

We have a 2 week old Kiko/Boer doe. She is standing with her back arched and her feet spread apart. She also has a wet nose and mouth. When you hold her you can feel her stomach cramping. We thought maybe it was colic. We gave her a little bit of oil. But we don't know for sure if it is colic and what to do for her. Do you have any suggestion? :help2

Thanks,
Autumn


----------



## Goat Land (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh, she also keeps her head bent sideways.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,26.0.html

give her banamine Autumn 
I give CD Antitoxin 18 cc (3cc alternating sites) for total of 18 cc and then 9cc by mouth and you may need to do this every 2 hrs. I also give baking soda by mouth and pepto.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I would just so doubt it's entero at 2 weeks old. What is she eating? Is she nursing well? Have you milked mom to make sure she has milk and isn't mastitic? The belly ache death from starvation or even from mastitic milk mirrors bloat and floppy kid.

Whats her temp? Is her tummy hard or sloshy.

Definetly give her banamine, but then decide on a course of treatment, do it, and then stop. Get her back on her milk, using probiotics to get her gut in better shape, even adding some rennet to the milk so it forms a curd in her tummy.

She can't live if you continue oral meds.

She also needs to be hydrated, and hopefull you have lactated ringers and banamine...you really can't get through any infant problems without them.

I would also give her a baby suppository, which should also be in the fridge before kidding season starts, to make sure it isn't just simply constipation gone very wrong.

She isn't old enough for any true disease like pnemonia, althoug her lungs can fill with fluid like in pnemonia, sans the temp until closer to dieing.

A low temp, lower than 100 and if you don't get her to the vet, put her down.

Not all kids can live, you will find holes in hearts, incomplete plumbing, all sorts of things wrong at necropsy that makes it astonding that a kid lived to 2 weeks. I had one such heart defect, the kid simply layed down near a tree, and died.

When you choose to use oil, fill the kid up by tubing, add some baking soda to the oil, that is usually enough to treat sloshy belly. If her belly is hard, I would bet she has an impaction that nothing is going to help with.

Everything is blamed on entero, when most entero is the end result of another process. Vicki


----------



## Goat Land (Nov 8, 2007)

We gave her banamine this morning.

Her temp is 102.9

We are feeding her last years milk. She is eating a little. After eating her stomach is very hard and large. And she appears to be in a lot of pain. After we gave her oil she pooped and appeared to be a little better. Her stomach was a little softer and normal size. 

If you hold her it appears to calm her down. If you touch her stomach she cries. We put her in a cage in the house. She fell over and then rolled onto her back.

We don't have any CD Antitoxin; would TSC have it?

We have not given her any baking soda in the oil; should we put some in her bottle, and how much?

Autumn


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Do you know how to tube? The problem with this is that it's not even near normal for a kid to be bloating like this at this age. If you know how to tube I would fill her up with oil and maybe a tablespoon of baking soda added, then add just a pinch to each bottle. Give her a suppository at the same time and see if you can get all this moving.

Then nothing but her milk warm, pinch of soda, to much and she will balk at the bottle. Probiotics orally and if you haven't given her bo-se do now. 

Is there anything wrong with the milk, taste it. Vicki


----------



## Goat Land (Nov 8, 2007)

We went ahead and gave her a bottle and put some baking soda in it before we got the reply. She did take some, so we will wait and give her the oil and baking soda in a little bit. 

We have tubed before but how can you tell when to stop? When you can't give any more? 

Should we still give her the CD Antitoxin?

Thanks for your help.
Autumn


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You can feel the belly fill. Did she act less uncomfortable with this last bottle with the baking soda in it? How many ounces of milk is she taking how often? Vicki


----------



## Goat Land (Nov 8, 2007)

She acts fine while she drink her bottle, but a few minutes later she has spasms. TSC didn't have the CD Antitoxin. We'll go tube her now.

She drank about 4 oz.

What could have caused this, do you know?

Autumn


----------



## Goat Land (Nov 8, 2007)

OK, we gave her about 80cc. We can hear her stomach gurgle now.


----------



## Goat Land (Nov 8, 2007)

How often should we tube her?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

That should be it, do you have a baby supository to give her? Even a small sliver of shaved soap will work. You want the oil to go through her system and clean it out, the banamine will stop her from having a spastic gut while this is happening...relaxes not only her but her gut. You don't do anything but clean up the diarrhea nothing to stop it. Then start with warm milk, yogurt, probios, kefier good supportive care including subq flluids. It will all pass or she has something wrong inside. It's very straight forward when they are single stomached animals.

Do you have her on a nipple? On a pan some kids will drink the milk into the wrong chamber which will sit and ferment causing gas and bloating. Make sure she reaches up for her bottle, head up neck cocked up. Even on the lambar with low nipples kids will get on their knees to suck with their heads in the right position. Vicki


----------



## Goat Land (Nov 8, 2007)

After we tubed her, we held her for a while. She was acting kind of normal then. When I put her back in her cage she started to spasm again. She rolls on her back and her legs get stiff. We did give her a supository and she did poop a little, should we do it again in a while?

Yes, she is on a nipple.

We did give her a little more banamine.

Thank you for all your help!

Autumn


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

follow Vicki's advice and don't worry abt the Antitoxin that I said before. 
My best guess is she got constipated and maybe too much milk at one time. give her another suppository and get her started pooping good soon the oil should take effect and she will have diarreah. and most likely come out of this.


----------



## Goat Land (Nov 8, 2007)

She died :down . 

It was so weird because she would just start shaking uncontrolably and yell. Then she would be fine for a little bit. She would get real stiff too. She was pooping what appeared to be the oil we gave her. Could this have been caused by constipation? What else could it have been? 

Thank for all ya'lls help.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I would bet if you opened her up she had milk in another chamber, and the other full of gas and oil. I would open her up and have a look, in her lungs, her stomach, her large and small intestine. Vicki


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear she didnt make.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes shoot I meant to type that. I am sorry you lost the kid. Vicki


----------



## Goat Land (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for help. You are probably right, Vicki. Is there anything we could do differently (besides trying to catch it earlier) if this ever happens again?


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear you lost the kid. I lost a couple in a similar way a few years ago..but they were on milk replacer so we blamed it on that. It is heartwrenching to watch.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

High quality colostrum, milk, baking soda at the first sign of any problems. I start kids on probios, a little each day, pea size amount, this gives them bacteria to start their intestine. I also give E by mouth and bo-se....then a pinch of baking soda...but honestly I only worry about this during the warm months...why I think there was a problem with your kid, nothing ads up, this time of year, the kids age, and the symptoms. If it was entero she would have had a sloshy belly until she was screaming in pain and dead immediatly not hanging on with intermitten stomach pain. Vicki


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear that you lost the kid. :sniffle Don't blame yourself. Like Vicki said there was probable something wrong with the kid.
Theresa


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry abt your loss. Sometimes no matter what we do we can't save them. There is already something wrong.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm sorry that you lost the kid. :down


----------

